# Copying DVD's



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

My experience is that hardware units are dumb. 'Burners' only do what you tell them.

To communicate with the hardware, you need software.

Some burners come with software, often on a new computer, and are locked down (limited) by licenses with computer maker. Upselling to a better version is common.

Standalone software is usually best. Some rippers are even free. DVDs need to first be ripped, probably to a hard drive. After the files are successfully ripped from the DVD (not always the case with protected DVDs), they can be reassembled for burning to a blank DVD to form a custom version, so to speak.

Legality is debatable and will remain a hot topic in forums everywhere.

Start research maybe on afterdawn site.

Most hardware today is driven by opinion and experience. Internal units probably better than external. 'Ratings' on sites like Amazon and Newegg are often manipulated to sway towards a certain brand. I feel all name brands are decent.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Like almost all electronic products, almost all DVD burners are made in China at a few giant factories. Almost all are basically the same hardware, just with a different brand label slapped on them.

Almost all commercially produced, copyrighted retail DVDs these days are copy-protected. Very difficult if not impossible to copy.
.
.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

wow, I didnt know. Thanks, people. That helps. Looks like this project is a little too ambitious for me.


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

What are you copying and why?


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

getrex said:


> What are you copying and why?


Why does it matter to reply with advice to help me regarding my thread?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm not sure I would even bother with a dvd burner. You can get a blu ray burner (which does blu ray/dvd/cd) for a base price of about 80 bucks.

DVD's are constructed with VOB files. You can straight copy any vob file off an (unprotected disc) and rename the .vob with .mpg and it will work fine provided there is only one audio track in that vob file.

If the disc is copyright protected then you will have to get a program to break the copyright protection. Be aware though that this is illegal in some Countries and you need to check your local laws.

After you have renamed your selected vob file to .mpg then you can pull it into any burenr program and make a dvd from that file. If you need further editing then just simply edit the MPG file in any editor that supports mpeg video (mpg), edit then burn.

I have a LG blu ray burner BTW and it works quite well, and burns just about any disc media that exists. I personally would recommend LG.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

try dvd-shrink.

it lets you restructure dvds, compress and remove unwanted elements.

all dvd-writer drivers are junk these days, if you get more than 3 years out of one you're doing well.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

papereater said:


> Why does it matter to reply with advice to help me regarding my thread?


Because if it is copyrighted it is not worth your time.

Also if you just want to make another copy of another home made DVD that is simple.

If you want to copy bits and pieces then you could spend a lot of time learning a new video editing software.

So if others take the time to answer your questions, maybe kind to answer theirs.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

RRH said:


> Because if it is copyrighted it is not worth your time.


Breaking disc copyright (particularly dvd) is a pretty fast, painless and simple process with the various programs available out there. The question is the legal side of it. In Canada and the USA it is flat out illegal even for "back up" purposes. Now in spite of that, some us still do for various reasons. I break copyright on purchased and owned discs because I now like keep all movies on a central hard drive server library so we can easily watch them on any tv in the house. I doubt I will ever get into trouble for that but the way our laws are written, it's still illegal.

Now I'm not sure why someone would want to take bits and pieces out of a copyrighted disc, and I'm not even sure that's what the OP is talking about.... but then I'm not the copyright police and I'm not the OP's mother, so what ever turns your crank I guess.


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

papereater said:


> Why does it matter to reply with advice to help me regarding my thread?




Because I'm not interested in teaching people how to break the law. What you are asking for is easy to do, but it is precisely for that reason that I am not going to say anything unless I feel like the reason you are doing it is legit.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

RRH said:


> So if others take the time to answer your questions, maybe kind to answer theirs.


Yes, getrex took the time, but he took the time not to answer my question. Instead, he took the time to inquire into WHY I want to copy. 

Totally irrelevant. Notice that the other fellow members offered so much useful advice, including that it is difficult, and probably not worth the headache? And they offered this in good faith, no poking/prodding, no suspicion or insinuation.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

getrex said:


> Because I'm not interested in teaching people how to break the law. What you are asking for is easy to do, but it is precisely for that reason that I am not going to say anything unless I feel like the reason you are doing it is legit.


I see- so good to know theres a morality cop on the beat, not that I have even conceded/admitted that I am even wanting to copy "copywrited" material...........you have no idea what I wish to do and why. 

So smug.


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

And at what point do you get to judge me for having my own beliefs and sticking to them? Pot-kettle? Nobody owes you an answer, so it is arrogant of you to get on someone else's case just because they don't give you what you want. And the best part of all of this is that you apparently never even considered that my help would be tailored to your specific situation. Maybe you should be a little slower to judge people in the future.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Bob Sanders said:


> Breaking disc copyright (particularly dvd) is a pretty fast, painless and simple process with the various programs available out there. The question is the legal side of it. In Canada and the USA it is flat out illegal even for "back up" purposes. Now in spite of that, some us still do for various reasons. I break copyright on purchased and owned discs because I now like keep all movies on a central hard drive server library so we can easily watch them on any tv in the house. I doubt I will ever get into trouble for that but the way our laws are written, it's still illegal.
> 
> Now I'm not sure why someone would want to take bits and pieces out of a copyrighted disc, and I'm not even sure that's what the OP is talking about.... but then I'm not the copyright police and I'm not the OP's mother, so what ever turns your crank I guess.


Actually in Canada, there's a lot more grey area. I won't go into it. But there's a reason why companies aren't suing like hot potatoes like in certain other countries. (I'm actually referring more about another continent) This is only for yourself, doing it for others will end up with you in trouble. 

Cheers!


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Bob Sanders said:


> DVD's are constructed with VOB files. You can straight copy any vob file off an (unprotected disc) and rename the .vob with .mpg and it will work fine provided there is only one audio track in that vob file.


VLC player does a fine job a playing straight vob files. Keep the file structure as is, and it'll pretend it's still a dvd. 

There's plenty of ways of converting it from there. Mediacoder was my favorite for a while. Haven't needed it for about a year, so can't say if the new version is any good. Had some bloatware the last time i checked that tried to install with it. Dvd-shink i hear is also good. I used Sony and adobe a lot when i was doing that stuff. 

Cheers!


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

supers05 said:


> Actually in Canada, there's a lot more grey area. I won't go into it. But there's a reason why companies aren't suing like hot potatoes like in certain other countries. (I'm actually referring more about another continent) This is only for yourself, doing it for others will end up with you in trouble.
> 
> Cheers!


There is no "grey" area at all. It is flat out illegal to break copy protection for any reason. There was a hold up in parliament on this particular section of the purposed copyright act, but in the end it was decided that the original bill will go through and it will be much the same as the USA. You can not break copy protection for any reason.


> He credits the Conservative government for attempting to strike a compromise on issues such as fair dealing — the new bill adds education, parody and satire as exceptions — and the ability to use copyrighted works for non-commercial purposes without permission to create mashups, tailoring damages under the act to create a distinction between commercial and non-commercial infringement, and addressing the role of internet providers.
> But, he said, the government was influenced by the United States to implement the tough digital lock provisions despite feedback from Canadians during consultations on the earlier bill, which was introduced during the last parliamentary session and died on the table when a federal election was called earlier this year.
> “[The provisions] remain unchanged and are one of the most inflexible, restrictive digital lock provisions in the world,” he said.


http://business.financialpost.com/f...the-digital-locks-controversy?__lsa=23aa-9546

As for lawsuits in Canada... a few have been tried and have failed. It's not really worth it here anyway since a Canadian can only be sued for a maximum of $5000 (personal use). The Gov introduced that cap seeing as some Americans are being sued for tens and even hundreds of thousands of dollars. A single mother was successfully sued in the USA for 1.5M for, I think it was 4 illegally downloaded songs.... ridiculous!

The RCMP however have indeed gone on record saying that if you're breaking copy protection for monetary gain they will be coming for you, but they do not have the time, money, or resources to seek people out who are doing this for personal reasons.

That however does not mean it's legal and that there is some form of "grey" area. There is no grey area. It is flat out illegal.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

getrex said:


> Because I'm not interested in teaching people how to break the law. What you are asking for is easy to do, but it is precisely for that reason that I am not going to say anything unless I feel like the reason you are doing it is legit.


Since (to the best of my knowledge) we are not aware of where the OP lives, we do not know if the OP is breaking the law. You can not just assume people are breaking laws when it may indeed be perfectly legal where they are presently located.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Bob Sanders said:


> There is no "grey" area at all. It is flat out illegal to break copy protection for any reason. There was a hold up in parliament on this particular section of the purposed copyright act, but in the end it was decided that the original bill will go through and it will be much the same as the USA. You can not break copy protection for any reason.
> http://business.financialpost.com/f...the-digital-locks-controversy?__lsa=23aa-9546
> 
> As for lawsuits in Canada... a few have been tried and have failed. It's not really worth it here anyway since a Canadian can only be sued for a maximum of $5000 (personal use). The Gov introduced that cap seeing as some Americans are being sued for tens and even hundreds of thousands of dollars. A single mother was successfully sued in the USA for 1.5M for, I think it was 4 illegally downloaded songs.... ridiculous!
> ...


For those that are doing this for monetary reasons, I have no sympathy. 

As for the law, it's about how you can convince a judge to agree with your interpretation, not how it was intended to be interpreted. That's how loopholes are used. Again, I won't go into the details, as that's for a different type of forum. 

The police, like many of their international counterparts, like to use scare tactics, as it's much cheaper then the alternative. It's a valid tactic, I don't mind it. 

Cheers!


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

supers05 said:


> As for the law, it's about how you can convince a judge to agree with your interpretation, not how it was intended to be interpreted.


How you work a judge in court and the loopholes you use to accomplish your goal has nothing to do with the fact that it is flat out illegal to break copy protection for any reason. Bill C11 was about providing some relief to the digital lock provision, and it failed.

It is illegal to circumvent copy protection locks. If done for personal reasons however, you will most likely not get charged.



> Circumventing a digital lock raises different legal issues. The Canadian digital lock rules are amongst the most restrictive in the world, but they do not carry significant penalties for individuals. Under the new law, it is not an infringement to possess tools or software that can be used to circumvent digital locks and liability is limited to actual damages in non-commercial cases. As former Conservative Member of Parliament Lee Richardson noted last year, this suggests that individuals are unlikely to face legal action if they circumvent a digital lock, though larger institutions may establish policies prohibiting the practice.


This does not change the fact that it is illegal. I suggest you stop trying to tell Canadians there is a "grey" area here. There is NONE


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Bob Sanders said:


> How you work a judge in court and the loopholes you use to accomplish your goal has nothing to do with the fact that it is flat out illegal to break copy protection for any reason. Bill C11 was about providing some relief to the digital lock provision, and it failed.
> 
> It is illegal to circumvent copy protection locks. If done for personal reasons however, you will most likely not get charged.
> 
> ...


Believe as you wish. 

Cheers!


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

Bob Sanders said:


> Since (to the best of my knowledge) we are not aware of where the OP lives, we do not know if the OP is breaking the law. You can not just assume people are breaking laws when it may indeed be perfectly legal where they are presently located.




I never assumed anything. Look at my original reply. My second reply clarified my personal stance, still not assuming anything because he hasn't told us what he wants to copy or why. There are various legit reasons for copying some things. And under fair use you can make a backup copy of some things to safeguard your investment in that item. But the point is that we don't know and nobody should be judging others just because they are a little more careful about sharing information.


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm siding on not sharing my own knowledge. Not because I feel morally superior, it's just easily abused from unscrupulous individuals.

Ripping DVD's was sorta a gateway drug...
Few years back I discovered away to strip DRM from copy protected content from my recorded wtv files (decrypted QAM using a rented cable card) so I could replay them using XBMC/Kodi in other parts of house. (posted on YouTube)

Today it's not even necessary, from CBS, HBO & current releases available to stream from illegal sits.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Awwww shucks. Geez, what fuss over nothing. 

Thanks, Bob, for the fresh perspective. Never intented to do anything criminal- got better things to do. 
Christmas has come and gone. That was why I wanted to get this done - in time for a Christ- mas present for a family member.

Ever see the movie Cinema Paradiso? 1989 Best Picture for Foreign Film. If you watched it, you remember the ending where (oops- dont want to give it away), anyway, watch the movie, preferably with wife/GF/other close friend/SO, and at the end , a very warm, romantic, sentimental few picrture frames. That is what I wanted to put together for this person(relationship to which i wont mention due to my privacy/ internet hacks, etc). A DVD similar to that on that movie. 

But, couldnt do it- too complicated for me. Had nothing to do with the perceived criminal activity some accused me of participating in. I would have been chopping into a few dvd movie to which I had full rights to and permission to have them altered. It would have been for no $$ reward. I KNOW THE PRODUCERS AS WELL AS THE DIRECTOR OF THESE 3 MOVIES. Given the motive I had to copy a dvd for a Christ-Mass gift these people would have given their "blessing", to use a religious metaphor, to me for this effort. 
Turned out- its a no issue. No gift cuz I have no skill. Was supposed to be a surprise so I couldnt ask the assistance of those involved. No biggee- gave them something else. Was just a thought. 

Too bad I had to be questioned/quizzed/suspected in the way that I was. Maybe I should have explained a bit. Just didnt think I had to. 

Watch Cinema Paradiso, even if you dont need to understand why I wanted to do this in that way.......

Thanks, people.


----------



## getrex (Sep 14, 2016)

You are the one who never said anything about what it was for. Don't blame us for this. And besides, video editing is very different from video replication. Even knowing just that would have gotten you a different response.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

There's only a gazillion various sites that do cover that material in various levels of competence. You google, have a whole lot of patience, and you will learn by next Christmas.... (did I mention patience, that's the key...) 

Cheers!


----------

